# DoorDash Walmart, this can’t be real 🤦



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Is DD serious or is it a glitch? $3.50 for 5 deliveries 25 miles total. 🤨


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

It says 25 mi. Is that miles or minutes?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Somebody will accept that. Some people accept them all. Its not a glitch. It will only take about 3 hours to compete 
Fuel is 3.29 a gallon here. My predictions are still 4 a gallon average across the us . Obamba and Joe higher fuel prices and recessions


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> It says 25 mi. Is that miles or minutes?


Total miles


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

My Doordash buddy says WalMart CAN be the worse...super long waits. But last weekend the only requests he had were WalMart, and it didn't happen to be that bad.

Nine items. 40 lb bags of salt pellets, charcoal briquettes, and 24-cases of pop?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Oh, I'm pretty sure that's not a glitch.

I see that far too often in my territory. Far. Too. Often. ☹


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Man I just don't get it. Who in their right mind would park, go into Walmart, wait for a pick up, roll a grocery order out to the car, load them, and deliver them for several dollars - you've got to be kidding me.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Somebody will accept that. Some people accept them all. Its not a glitch. It will only take about 3 hours to compete
> Fuel is 3.29 a gallon here. My predictions are still 4 a gallon average across the us . Obamba and Joe higher fuel prices and recessions


Exactly. @SHalester will knock that out in no time at all!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Is that 6 orders @ $3.50 each or $3.50 for all 6 ? Both are ridiculous, but still.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm glad the Walmart in my city is outside my dd zone.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I got this back on February 19th.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> I got this back on February 19th.
> View attachment 600277


80 miles, 3 hours, 10 stops, for 30 bucks?
Gawd damn that’s a terrible deal!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I would take it


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I would take it
> View attachment 600314


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Kewl-driver said:


> Is DD serious or is it a glitch? $3.50 for 5 deliveries 25 miles total. 🤨
> View attachment 600186


Not a glitch.

Legitimate offer.

Decline.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Those offers are insanely bad.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't worry, an ant will take that.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Don't worry, an ant will take that.


Then get on tik tok or utube and cry (I mean actually physically cry) about it.....
Start a GoFundMe account then make thousands


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Then get on tik tok or utube and cry (I mean actually physically cry) about it.....
> Start a GoFundMe account then make thousands


yep, lol : )


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Omg. I wont take them for $90


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> Oh, I'm pretty sure that's not a glitch.
> 
> I see that far too often in my territory. Far. Too. Often. ☹


Good if it's been a long day and you need a laugh, though.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Kewl-driver said:


> Is DD serious or is it a glitch? $3.50 for 5 deliveries 25 miles total. 🤨
> View attachment 600186


They can do this because people will accept the offer.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> They can do this because people will accept the offer.


Yep, the masses are asses. : P


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Amos69 said:


>


This is the quality content we need


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> This is the quality content we need


Get a medical card for content that's of quality.....


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

burnitalldown said:


> any one that can do math would say thats evidence of a human trafficking attempt as labor cant choose or agree to work for free or illegal wages and thats a blatant attempt to deFRAUD and steal from you
> 
> i mean uber door dash corporate cant actually argue you have ZERO costs & even then it's way below a legal wage in 2021, maybe 1974 that would be legal
> 
> ...


they would rather have us pay THEM! 

lol


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Is that 6 orders @ $3.50 each or $3.50 for all 6 ? Both are ridiculous, but still.



We'd think it's 6 X $3.50 for a total of $21 plus unspecified tips.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> We'd think it's 6 X $3.50 for a total of $21 plus unspecified tips.


Thats what uber/lyft wants you to think.......ooops ment not to think.....for themselves.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rolled the dice on a 50 mile loop yesterday









Sadly I know that will never happen again. And it took 2 hours


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Rolled the dice on a 50 mile loop yesterday
> View attachment 600858
> 
> 
> Sadly I know that will never happen again. And it took 2 hours


Why $102.49? Not $100, or 105? How do they calculate or enter the tip amount?

I think I got it now.

Door Dash is for fun seeking people. It's a gig, not a job. 

One lives on tips, random tips, not base pay and peak pay alone.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> View attachment 600893


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I'd get between $75 - $85 (with tips) for Amazon whole foods delivery and will take a little less than 2 hours. Mileage my be considerably more however.
And BTW amazingly Amazon requires a minimum of $5 tip on EVERY order.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Hexonxonx said:


> I got this back on February 19th.
> View attachment 600277


Hope it isnt hot coffee...


----------



## Nancy Piper (Jun 21, 2021)

I was notified that I had submitted fradulent documents! I HAVE NEVER DONE THAT AND NEVER WILL!!!! The documents I submitted to you are all true and correct and honest!!!

Please correct this!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nancy Piper said:


> Please correct this!!!


might have better luck with Uber tech support. Oh, what did i just say. Cancel. Posting here is fine.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Nancy Piper said:


> I was notified that I had submitted fradulent documents! I HAVE NEVER DONE THAT AND NEVER WILL!!!! The documents I submitted to you are all true and correct and honest!!!
> 
> Please correct this!!!


Welcome to the forum. This site is unaffiliated with Uber or any other gig app companies. I suggest you contact support through their official app or website


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Nancy Piper said:


> I was notified that I had submitted fradulent documents! I HAVE NEVER DONE THAT AND NEVER WILL!!!! The documents I submitted to you are all true and correct and honest!!!
> 
> Please correct this!!!


Yes sir, please take a photo of your credit card from both sides and we will help you.

Uber support specialist Rahul


----------



## KOScMOS (Jun 24, 2021)

Kewl-driver said:


> Is DD serious or is it a glitch? $3.50 for 5 deliveries 25 miles total. 🤨
> View attachment 600186





Kewl-driver said:


> Is DD serious or is it a glitch? $3.50 for 5 deliveries 25 miles total. 🤨
> View attachment 600186


I hope you declined this one.... for $3.50, you won't get me off my couch.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> 80 miles, 3 hours, 10 stops, for 30 bucks?
> Gawd damn that’s a terrible deal!


The coffee would be cold by then also !


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MHR said:


> Oh, I'm pretty sure that's not a glitch.
> 
> I see that far too often in my territory. Far. Too. Often. ☹


But you'll make it all up in tips!, LOL


----------



## Mnorton150 (Jul 11, 2020)

Definitely real no tips from walmart orders


----------



## Ocp (Jun 26, 2021)

Any drivers near exposition and barrington?
Need a jump far from home...thank you


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

That offer was for real and is more common than not!

Lately Uber has been hitting me with two dollar offers for AutoZone and I have been declining them like crazy…

Uber and Dash can make you wonder how low will they go and how long before they request the driver to bid on making the delivery and pay just for the chance to drive for them???


----------



## Elmer Dud (Aug 12, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Somebody will accept that. Some people accept them all. Its not a glitch. It will only take about 3 hours to compete
> Fuel is 3.29 a gallon here. My predictions are still 4 a gallon average across the us . Obamba and Joe higher fuel prices and recessions


When Obama was in office gas prices was very low moron


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> I'd get between $75 - $85 (with tips) for Amazon whole foods delivery and will take a little less than 2 hours. Mileage my be considerably more however.
> And BTW amazingly Amazon requires a minimum of $5 tip on EVERY order.


If its required then its not a tip, its a fee,


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Exactly. @SHalester will knock that out in no time at all!


He'll be there anyway picking up Equate hair re-growth treatment and various roid creams


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> He'll be there anyway picking up Equate hair re-growth treatment and various roid creams


😂 so true! That poor soul.


----------

